# I hate feelings



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Enigma 

I have been there. I know how despairing it feels. But, I also know that if you feel so deeply you have incredible strength as a human. *It's a gift. *

It's been a while since you posted and I only want to say that I truly hope you are in a better place with accepting yourself and the beauty that is you. I hope that things have gotten better for you financially. I know what that is like also. It can be hell and demoralizing.

We live in a world that does not value the strength and power of being in touch with your emotions and that's a shame. You know what I would say about your boss? Too bad for them. People who do not recognize what feelings have to offer us are missing out way more than they realize.

You're a beautiful person just the way you are. Don't let anyone (including yourself) tell you different !!!


----------

